
How Bazaarvoice solved data denormalization - vvcephei_b
http://blog.vvcephei.org/polloi-denorm
======
wellpast
Any chance of open-sourcing "polloi" in the near term future?

~~~
vvcephei_b
I would really like to, but I haven't started to push for it yet, as we
recently open-sourced EmoDB. That was a big leap for the business to take, and
I wanted to give them a chance to breathe before broaching the subject of
Polloi.

Also, the team has a fair amount of work to do w.r.t., documentation, etc., to
make a high-quality os project.

But, depending on your definition of "near", yeah, I've always intended to
open-source this project once it proved itself.

[edit] If a lot of people confirm that they would, in fact, like to get their
hands on Polloi, that would help to make the case.

